# UPS



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

I need an UPS for my living room (and others for the computer room, but this post is mainly just for the living room one). The storms over the past few days have caused MANY power flickers, causing all my equipment to drop suddenly every time.
What size UPS, without making me get a second mortgage, or sell one of the cars, do you think would be able to hold up the following equipment for not more than a few minutes:
Samsung 60" LED Projection HDTV
Denon 3808CI Receiver
Sony PS3
Carver TFM-15
Carver TFM-15CB
Carver TFM-25
Carver TFM-35x
Carver A500x
Directv HD DVR
HTPC with the following parts: 5x SATA HDD, 2x DVD Burners, ATI 5770HD, Hauppauge HDMI/Component HD capture card
Netgear Wireless Router
Motorola cable Modem
5 port Gigabit switch

Basically I need it to be able to withstand a power flicker without causing all the equipment to shut off suddenly, and if the power actually goes "out", it needs to hold everything up long enough to at least shut down the PS3 and HTPC.

Due to cost, I'm looking at a 1500VA, but I am not sure if it could handle the turn-on draw of the amps. I have them plugged into a "managed" power strip where the Denon is on a "control" outlet, and all the amps are on the "switched" outlets. When the receiver is turned on, all the amps power on, and vice-versa. When the power button on the remote is hit, the current draw of all the amps cause any light that is on in the house to dim momentarily. So, whatever UPS I get has to be able to withstand that instant power on draw.

What do y'all think?

Thanks!


----------

